# mesh bags from bagged oranges make great biomedia bags



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi just wanted to share ..... needed a bag for my biomedia and saw a bag of oranges on the table and thought that might work, so cut it to size and used a bread bag closure to seal it(kind comes with the bread). Works great and find it better then the store bought ones.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Panty hose work well also
it is easy to knot and cut
and cheap at the $ store


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Panty hose work well also
> it is easy to knot and cut
> and cheap at the $ store


I just ask my mom for her "holey" ones and she saves them for my fish tank uses


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I got 20+ new pair at a comunity garage sale a couple of years ago for $5

The bulk tube socks from Walmart make good filter socks when you put media
in them also


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Great ideas thanks! I like how the mesh from the orange bag has larger holes and doesn't get all gunky like you get with the filter bags. Its like having no bag at all but keeps it all nicely together.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I just ask my mom for her "holey" ones and she saves them for my fish tank uses


I saw a woman on skytrain with a run high-up in her nylons, explained I had a fish tank and...blah,blah,blah. My black eye is healing nicely


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

i went to the dollar store for some nylons for this purpose, walked out with a laundry (delicates) bag. cut out the zipper and the holes are smaller than the orange bag and bigger than the nylons.


----------

